# Will it make it? Day 24 still moving but no pipping.



## HSZ (Apr 11, 2021)

I have a day 24 chick that moves daily but no pipping. I have the Farmers Innovator Incubator and when I tested it with a probe through the ventilation holes, it was fine. But then I got extra hydrometer and on the surface where the eggs lay, it was 3 degrees lower. So the top half was hotter than the bottom half. think the egg was under low temps for a while. Here’s a pic and video. What do you all think?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I might be losing my touch but I don't see a chick in that first pic. At day 24 the egg should be solid dark.


----------



## HSZ (Apr 11, 2021)

The chick was moving today. I would see it’s feet flutter the past couple of days. BUT I just did the float test and it was still hard to tell. Then I noticed it not moving anymore. I did an eggtopsy and it was fully developed and had absorbed its yolk. But there was liquid in the egg. 😔


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Something was very wrong there. Like I said, that first pic should be black if there's a chick in there.

If the shell was full of liquid then chances are the humidity was too high.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*What Robin said in both posts is what I think too. Correct the temperature and humidity and try again. With still air incubators go by the temperature at the top of the eggs.*


----------

